# Medication



## jeff4051 (Mar 28, 2016)

I am on tablets for hypertension from the Doctor, when I move to Spain next year what happens, I can get 3 mths supply to go. What would be the cost of medication in Spain? Would it have to be prescribed by a Spanish Doctor??


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi

Obviously if you are "moving" for good then you will have to sort out your healthcare so that you get access to a dr but in the meantime perhaps you can buy the tablets over the counter. I also have hypertension and the tablets I used to take were something stupid like 30 cents (on prescription) but that would mean even at full price they would have been about a euro. Having said that, medication prices vary considerably. The ones I take now are three drugs in one and my SS dr will not give them as he believes the ones I used to have are fine (I was admitted to hospital several times when taking the last ones due to high pressure so they were clearly not working). I got these ones from a private cardiologist and my pressure is always spot on with them.

Anyway, as the SS dr won't give them I simply buy them but to buy the three in one tablet costs nearly 100 euros a month but the pharmacist suggested I buy the three ingredients separately and by doing so I pay less than 10 euros a month! OK, so I have to take three pills instead of one but hardly an issue to save all that money!

Some drugs you will be able to buy, others no. Others does depend on the relationship you have with your chemist. The ones I currently have are supposed to be prescription only (well, one ingredient) but as she knows I am taking them long term and as I am paying full price anyway she never asks for a prescription now!

So in brief, maybe you can just buy them over the counter, maybe no. You will have to ask. What are your plans regarding GP care when you get here? If you will be with the SS then just pop along with your UK prescription and they will prescribe the spanish equivalent without problem I would have thought.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Try looking at the FAQs number 5 and 29 and possibly others. There may be something there that will help you.
One of the main things to have straight is that when you move to Spain permanently you have to register with the authorities (before 90 days) and get the _certificado de registro de cuidadano de la Unión_ and in order to do that you need to have healthcare in place.
At least that's what you are supposed to do now.
The FAQ's also have info about renting, buying, taxes, driving...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xicoalc said:


> Hi
> 
> Obviously if you are "moving" for good then you will have to sort out your healthcare so that you get access to a dr but in the meantime perhaps you can buy the tablets over the counter. I also have hypertension and the tablets I used to take were something stupid like 30 cents (on prescription) but that would mean even at full price they would have been about a euro. Having said that, medication prices vary considerably. The ones I take now are three drugs in one and my SS dr will not give them as he believes the ones I used to have are fine (I was admitted to hospital several times when taking the last ones due to high pressure so they were clearly not working). I got these ones from a private cardiologist and my pressure is always spot on with them.
> 
> ...


That's a crazy situation. Have you told the SS doctor what you are taking and asked why s/he thinks they would not be a wise course of treatment for you?


----------



## jeff4051 (Mar 28, 2016)

Am on holiday in June will pop into pharmacist with my medication and enquire cost will they supply, thanks for replies


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jeff4051 said:


> Am on holiday in June will pop into pharmacist with my medication and enquire cost will they supply, thanks for replies


When you do make the move next year, will you be in receipt of a state pension? If so, then your medications should be capped at 18€ per month (ISTR) and individually you should only pay 10% of the true cost of the item (or do pensioners pay nothing now?)

If you are not on a state pension, then you will have to pay the full cost.


----------



## jeff4051 (Mar 28, 2016)

No I will be 62 another 4 years for me, another thing is Brexit? who knows what is going to happen if we vote out??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jeff4051 said:


> No I will be 62 another 4 years for me, *another thing is Brexit? who knows what is going to happen if we vote out?*?


No-one here knows - it doesn't stop them discussing it though  http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/472330-what-happens-british-expats-if-uk-leaves-eu-brexit-referendum-356.html#post10230898

Assuming all is as it is now, by the time you come, you'll need private healthcare for at least your first year.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

jeff4051 said:


> Am on holiday in June will pop into pharmacist with my medication and enquire cost will they supply, thanks for replies


You can find out the cost now, if you Google "precio de xxxx (name of medication) espana". Look for the pvp figure (retail price).


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> That's a crazy situation. Have you told the SS doctor what you are taking and asked why s/he thinks they would not be a wise course of treatment for you?


Yeah... well.. story is this....

Years of high blood pressure, since i was about 18 bad in the UK.

UK doctors didn't do anything much as i was young.

Spanish SS dr gave me water pills which were very effective at making me pee like a horse but didn't change BP. Moved house, changed GP and he gave me other tablets but it remained high. He changed them and it became better but I had times when it was super high. So, I went to a private cardiologist who did all types of tests and gave me these expensive pills but they worked a treat. She also found a slight abnormality in my heart caused by years of high BP.

Went back to SS GP and took papers from Private GP and he basically said "who do you want to treat you, me or her?" I said I wanted to be healthy and he said "OK, I refer you to a SS cardiologist" and we see what he says. He was useless and said that as my heart is in pretty good shape I dont need to be seen by him"

Back to GP who said "well, you continue with my tablets and reduce salt, stop smoking, dont drink, etc etc etc" but refused to change my tablets

Thats when I gave up on him and found the 3 separate tablets for 10 euros a month and so now take those (and no matter when i check BP it always perfect).

I think that there was a certain element of "so, you think you can go to your fancy private woman who knows better than me do you?"

To be honest, I have since changed GP and the new one is much nicer.. probably if I was to go and talk to him and ask for the prescription I would get it but I am rather lazy.


----------



## jeff4051 (Mar 28, 2016)

Have checked prices some are very cheap the others 15 euros but will check with pharmacist june, cheers for replies.


----------

